# inner tie rod advice?



## Lukemo2 (Apr 13, 2010)

Why is this tie rod so cheap?? Do you think it's junk?

Inner Tie Rod for PONTIAC GTO 2004

The Kollar ones are much more expensive... 


Here's some background if you're curious: 
My steering wheel wobbles at highway speed (65 mph and above). The intensity varies, but it is always there and it's annoying as hell.

My tires only have 10k miles on them and I've had the wheels balanced and rotated more than once; it hasn't fixed the problem... I do have a bent rim, but it's in the back on the passenger side. The shop told me this is probably what's causing it, but that doesn't sound logical to me. 

I started reading up and thought my ball joints might be going bad. This weekend, I lifted up the driver side and then the passenger side to check using the crow bar method. When I got to the passenger side I discovered ball joint was tight, but that I could push and pull the wheel about 1/4 inch in and out at the 3 and 9 o'clock positions. Each time I moved it, I could hear a clunk and see movement inside the bellows at the steering rack! 

So, after reading up on this new discovery, I've determined the inner tie rod is bad. It seems this can be replaced without replacing the whole rack, but it sounds a little over my head... I don't know the first thing about "peening" something (which is apparently a requirement?). I'm worried a mechanic won't know this either... Am I paranoid?


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Have you checked your outer tie rods?

Only thing worth mentioning about the link is that it looks like those are sold individually as opposed to a set of 2.


----------



## Lukemo2 (Apr 13, 2010)

I grabbed the outer tie rod and shook it as hard as I could and it didn't move at all...

I just seems awfully inexpensive compared to the Kollar ones. I suppose it would be fine though. 

And I'm worried about someone installing it improperly... I'd take it to a dealer, but I don't think they'll install a part I bring to them. Which leaves me with a local mechanic.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

I think if you took it to a dealer, they'd tell you that you'd have to replace the entire steering rack.


----------



## Lukemo2 (Apr 13, 2010)

I think you're right


----------



## dirtychas (Apr 8, 2013)

*been there*

Rackdoctor.com. 199.00


----------



## Solidsnk1 (Mar 27, 2013)

A lot of places don't like when u bring ur own parts I know that for a fact :/ And the Dealers always try to Rip people off! and they love to oversell 

Do u hear anything clunking when goin over bumps??


----------



## Metalman (Feb 28, 2014)

I have had to replace my outer tie rod ends on my 04 when it had only 30k miles on it. My 05 with 40k miles on it. I wouldn't go GM for the replacement. I want to know what a good aftermarket one to go with.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

